# Uber's Matching algorithm



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

what can i say god pls america


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Great Article T ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Great article, and it makes sense. I'm a 29 year old female and I get A LOT of female pax in my age range. I'm also white and English is my first and only language, and I've gotten more than a few pax who don't like immigrants. I've chalked it up to coincidence but you cited the proof that it isn't. Makes me wonder if the algorithm could put me in danger by matching me with someone who prefers young female drivers for nefarious purposes.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

I find it frightening to think that corporations are making programs that decide who goes where and with whom. Your blog gives good insight into our corporate computer controlled reality. 

I’m sure AirBnB approaches their algorithm similarly in many ways. There are a lot of systems making decesions for us every day that we do not notice.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This is extremely informative and thought provoking. It explains why I've been getting so many pax who recently moved here. Last week, I had 3 pax in a day from CA. I get so many pax from Chicago as well. But the algorithm doesn't care that for me some of the Chicago pax are the worst!



ariel5466 said:


> Makes me wonder if the algorithm could put me in danger by matching me with someone who prefers young female drivers for nefarious purposes.


I hope not for your sake! However, you seem like you can whip any guy's ass.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Excellent article. I thought it was Rohit deciding which driver got which pax.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Hmmm...I keep getting alcoholics, junkies, and strippers


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Hmmm...I keep getting alcoholics, junkies, and strippers


It means they like you ?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Recently I stumbled across one of the patents they filed that pertains to their matching algorithm.


Recently? :confusion:
There was a featured thread about it over a year ago, and you were the first person to comment.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Recently? :confusion:
> There was a featured thread about it over a year ago, and you were the first person to comment.


He could have re-read it recently. It was a great read, and all drivers should read this. Therefore, no need to bring up something so inconsequential.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, I've noticed this over time as well. I tend to mostly get business pax during the day or solo females at night. Like back to back to back. 

The destination thing is true as well, I think it takes into account what the driver rate at the end. I always rate areas of town I hate to go 1 star no matter what & go offline. I get those areas a lot less over time. Around here, the local uber office resets pax ratings anyways. 

The algorithm shenanigans go out the window when it surges highly.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


Best post in months.
Kudos, T.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Great summary, Mista T. Proximity will still carry a lot a weight under certain conditions, but as a "cherry picker" it explains why I keep getting my regular customers even when I am not so close due to another trip.

I love getting a ping when I know who the person is and where they are going.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I think the algorithm has a sense of humor. How else can you explain all the fat people ordering corollas?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I still believe timeouts are real. How is it that when I cancel or decline a ride I “coincidentally” don’t get another ping for 2-30 min? The only saving grace is if I’m in a busy or surge zone

I used to explain it like this: if Uber needs drivers, the timeout goes out the window. But if there’s ants everywhere, you get the “punishment”


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I keep getting the same passengers and international travelers. Many airport runs and to upscale destinations.

G


Clint Torres said:


> Hmmm...I keep getting alcoholics, junkies, and strippers


That's OK.
If you were getting Mashers, schizophrenics and flashers, it would be a sign....time to Talk To Your Doctor.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


Damn this is super interesting


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

It's weird I get a lot of single females at night in the middle of the night I guess female passengers don't feel unsafe with me specifically white females and asian females it's very strange when my rating went up two points I started to notice that I started to get more airport runs further away from me because I know I'll drive 20 miles to pick up somebody I don't care I get $20 per trip minimum and lately I've been noticing that I get tips on every single airport run which I never used to get tipped all the time I noticed that I changed my style slightly but I've been doing this for months I drop somebody off at the airport and then I drive 20 miles to the rich areas only and I've noticed that my clients are all rich which I find strange because even during the daytime I get rich clients now I've been getting tip more than ever I guess they prefer me even though I'm not a professional I noticed that during bar run won't believe this but I get mainly drunk females then than drunk males I noticed this about 2 months ago and im a male! I do go over the speed limit slightly so I don't know if that's good or bad for me but when I'm on a trip I'll go the speed limit I've noticed now that going the speed limit though I've been getting higher payouts and richer people I guess they want to feel very safe and won't rate Five Stars unless you go the speed limit


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> It's weird I get a lot of single females at night in the middle of the night I guess female passengers don't feel unsafe with me specifically white females and asian females it's very strange when my rating went up two points I started to notice that I started to get more airport runs further away from me because I know I'll drive 20 miles to pick up somebody I don't care I get $20 per trip minimum and lately I've been noticing that I get tips on every single airport run which I never used to get tipped all the time I noticed that I changed my style slightly but I've been doing this for months I drop somebody off at the airport and then I drive 20 miles to the rich areas only and I've noticed that my clients are all rich which I find strange because even during the daytime I get rich clients now I've been getting tip more than ever I guess they prefer me even though I'm not a professional I noticed that during bar run won't believe this but I get mainly drunk females then than drunk males I noticed this about 2 months ago and im a male! I do go over the speed limit slightly so I don't know if that's good or bad for me but when I'm on a trip I'll go the speed limit I've noticed now that going the speed limit though I've been getting higher payouts and richer people I guess they want to feel very safe and won't rate Five Stars unless you go the speed limit


WHOA you gotta go to punctuation class. Cool name though, GammaRayBurst.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to share this valuable information. Simply amazing and unbelievable. Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## shangoes (Oct 1, 2018)

this is eye opening. and to your point, i was planning a trip to watch a soccer match of my favorite team in England (Man United) I follow the Premiere League very well and i have subscribed to some streaming services (espn, nbcsn, etc) to watch soccer matches and shows. Just last week, I was checking for match ticket, flight and hotel prices for my trip. That same week i got a pax who was from and lived in London, and surprise, surprise he was a United fan. And o, i have been driving for a year and about two months now, and most of my trips where the pax is foreign, they are mostly English or Irish and most of them usually support United or follow the Premier league.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Does the algorithm know if we watch porn on our phones between rides? Asking for a friend. ?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> WHOA you gotta go to punctuation class. Cool name though, GammaRayBurst.


No he doesn't, I read it just fine, maybe you need some reading comprehension classes.........





Uber Crack said:


> Does the algorithm know if we watch porn on our phones between rides? Asking for a friend. ?


why of course it does, didn't you know the tech guys have all the best porn ? How do you think they get it ?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

You missed an important word. May.

This patent application is designed to encompass as many variables as possible so that it may be more broadly defended. 

That's all this is, a kitchen sink list of potential weighting factors used in the matching algorithm.

The actual algorithm may include a subset of these factors, or ones not listed. Remember the operative word..may.

Everyone knew it was not based solely on proximity.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I been knew uber try to only send black drivers into black neightborhoods....and I get nearly all the black and Indian airport pax can be number 55 in line but as soon as Tyrone or Raj call for a uber I get pinged


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

About 6 months ago, I picked up a couple on a pool ride. Almost no English, but not Spanish. Turned out it was Portuguese. 5 minutes later, get pulled off the freeway to pick up another couple. Perfect English but guess what? They also spoke fluent Portuguese. Started thinking about all the "coincidental" matchups. I'm certain Uber is a lot more intrusive than we normally think about.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

All this goes out the window when you are the closest diver during a 2.5x surge


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I've commented about uber's "matching algorithm" on several occasions, including the hair color and eye color lunacy.

Travis Kalanick is an evil man.

Uber is an evil organization, created in Travis' image. Travis said that as a high school student, his career ambition was to be a spy.

Well his dream came true. He created one of the largest spy organizations in the world.

Hair color? Eye color? Is uber a dating service or a rideshare company.

Even though race isn't listed (it would be illegal), don't think for a second that race isn't part of the matching algorithm.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

_>>> there is not a single thing in there that indicates that drivers wishes are given any consideration when a match is considered._
No idea why there would be. I don't pay Uber - the rider does.
(ok, technically, I pay Uber - but I do it with the pax's $)

_ >>> ...All of this is factored in somehow into your matching, believe it or not!_
Of course it is - that's the point of the matching system - and of filing a patent on the process - in order to legally protect what they believe is their intellectual property..

BTW, Just because they filed a patent saying their algorithm _CAN_ or _MAY_ do something dos NOT mean that they are using that feature (or that it even works).

_>>> It's not just one variable, it's many, and it's based on the unknown and random preferences of each individual pax._
Yes - as it should be. that's what makes the technology as good as possible for the customer. That's how it's SUPPOSED to work.
The very fact that it doesn't always work like that tells you they have not or cannot implement everything listed in the patent application.

IMO, the article author has forgotten to remove their own Tin Foil hat.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bury your phone after picking up passengers. Uber turns the mic on.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

get many rematches with pax ... all over ...3 times picked up out of state pax from point a to point b outside , them take them to airport few weeks later ?


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Hmmm...I keep getting alcoholics, junkies, and strippers


Apparently this algorithm has been chillin in my dating life for the past two decades.
Good times...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You missed an important word. May.
> 
> This patent application is designed to encompass as many variables as possible so that it may be more broadly defended.
> 
> ...


Defend what? Defend from whom?

Hair color? Eye color? Why the hell would anyone feel the need to defend twisted and bizarre things like that.

Uber's worried a competitor might include creepy things like that in their dispatch algorithm?

By that logic uber should include things such as human sacrifice in their patent lest anyone adopt it before uber does.



OldBay said:


> Everyone knew it was not based solely on proximity.


Bullshit.

Uber's own training materials used to state that the closest driver gets the ping, which was yet another in uber's giant list of lies.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> Does the algorithm know if we watch porn on our phones between rides? Asking for a friend. ?





Nats121 said:


> Defend what? Defend from whom?
> 
> Hair color? Eye color? Why the hell would anyone feel the need to defend twisted and bizarre things like that.
> 
> ...


The purpose of a patent is to protect proprietary technology. By listing every *imaginable* potential weighting factor, they are better protected if a competitor develops a competing technology.

The code is not public facing, and the working algo does not have to match the think piece prototype that was submitted with the application.

Another facet is that by listing a plethora of characteristics other than skin color, they have a basis to discriminate by factors other than skin color.

This whole application is a legal move, not a statement of how the algo actually works.

Even more important question, was the patent granted?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

So look here’s what they can obtain:
DL: personal physique, age, home location, gender
SSN: Personal background info
Checkr background check: how deep?
App: Car data
Email address: Probably can cross-reference to Facebook confidently if using the same email
But what else ? If you clear the phone browsing cache would you get more variety?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I’m listed as a Democrat/liberal on my FB profile but.. shhh! I’m really a Republican

Haha!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

As a dispatcher, I always tried to match the rider and driver.
Not with skin hair or eye color. But I knew Jimmy was allergic to dogs, so no blind pax.
And I knew Mrs. Johnson was sensitive to cigarette smoke, so I didn't send Timmy.

And I knew Mr Wright was a speed demon to barely get to his plane on time, so I didn't dispatch Annie The Turtle.

The real question is:
Why am I matched with Showanda 5 times per day?
Is she that hard up for middle aged white men?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I've commented about uber's "matching algorithm" on several occasions, including the hair color and eye color lunacy.
> 
> Travis Kalanick is an evil man.
> 
> ...


I got vilified for making a post about this a while ago....i can be at the air port waiting to take safe business people on 10-80 min rides....yet even when it's not my turn I'll keep getting pings to go to the "hood" 15 mins away to pick up "killa" or "big murda"....

But on a side note I'm a musician and I own a studio and I get match with a lot of musicians and have gotten business for my studio....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The purpose of a patent is to protect proprietary technology. By listing every *imaginable* potential weighting factor, they are better protected if a competitor develops a competing technology.


Your attempts to defend the indefensible aren't making it.

First of all, I don't believe there's any way they could make their dispatch criteria proprietary, but even if they could, I'd love to see uber go to court and protest that an equally disgusting competitor wants to dispatch by eye color or hair color, or who knows what else. I'd love to see the reaction of the public to that.

I'd especially love to see the reaction of the public and the regulators if they discovered that this brand new company named Uber wanted to open for business and this was the type of criteria they wanted to use to dispatch rides. Suffice to say a repulsed and creeped out public and govt would run them out of town.

No company with even the slightest amount of scruples sits around worrying that a competitor would "corner the market" on creepy stuff like this. If anything, the competitor would use this sort of thing AGAINST uber to show the public how truly depraved their competitor is.

Your're very naive if you believe RACE isn't included in Uber's algo. They're smart enough not include race in their patent application because to do so would be breaking civil rights laws.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Mista T said:


> There was a time when I got 5 rides in 2 weeks from people who were visiting from Atlanta, Georgia. I thought it was strange, such an odd coincidence. Now it makes more sense.


Interesting that you should talk about coincidence and making sense.

One week I had 15 rides by Georgia and it was no coincidence and it made a lot of sense.

Great article. Thanks T.

.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Imagine if the energy used to compile this information ℹ
we're used to secure gainful employment.

poor asset allocation 
faulty time management 
and lack of discipline
is what keeps little Johnny a minimum wage drag on the economy

The Blame game is just that, a game for children 
Being Adult is more than just an age thing

https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/08...e-in-the-real-world-and-function-as-an-adult/


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Your attempts to defend the indefensible aren't making it.
> 
> First of all, I don't believe there's any way they could make their dispatch criteria proprietary, but even if they could, I'd love to see uber go to court and protest that an equally disgusting competitor wants to dispatch by eye color or hair color, or who knows what else. I'd love to see the reaction of the public to that.
> 
> ...


You are looking at this from an ethics standpoint, I'm looking at it from a legal and technology standpoint.

The point is that the algorithm *may* contain those factors. MAY. Repeat that word in your head. They listed every imaginable factor except race or gender (which would be illegal).

This is really just a smoke screen for how the algorithm really works. They probably use race, but because thats illegal, they have to derive that information from other sources.

My point was that just because these factors are in the patent application, it doesn't bring us closer to understanding how the algorithm truly works. Of all those minor factors, prior earnings (throttling) is the largest determinant of who gets trips. And that wasn't listed in the application.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

What's the link to the PDF so we can read the whole thing if we want to?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I've commented about uber's "matching algorithm" on several occasions, including the hair color and eye color lunacy.
> 
> Travis Kalanick is an evil man.
> 
> ...


I am going to keep a log of my passengers race/gender/age for the next few days. See if there is any rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


 It's a good article. I don't see any common thread amongst all the People I transport. All different ages, levels of Education, ethnicity, religions, etc. Nothing that would Connect them to each other or to me. I seem to get a lot of Engineers. I'm not an engineer nor do I think with the left side of my brain.
I do believe however that Uber Wants to give the Pax the best experience possible. I have a good rating and I drive a nice clean vehicle. I get a high number of comfort rides.
If that article we're true I would be driving around celebrities and movie stars all day long.?⭐?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Interesting info on the algorithm. This data and al


Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I am going to keep a log of my passengers race/gender/age for the next few days. See if there is any rhyme or reason to it.


Try finding out from your pax over the next few days also any common interests, hobbies, ect, this may confirm if this type of data mining by uber is being used to match pax w/drivers.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

This is some Black Mirror dystopian future shiz


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Interesting info on the algorithm. This data and al
> 
> Try finding out from your pax over the next few days also any common interests, hobbies, ect, this may confirm if this type of data mining by uber is being used to match pax w/drivers.


I often drive people from the same place. In a given day/week, I will get a string of passengers from the samel place. For instance several groups from Missouri, Texas, Seatlle in the same day.

Algo probably realizes this greases conversation.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


I agree. When airport pickups used to be viable, I'd often get pings from there when the lot was full, even before I got to the lot.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No idea why there would be. I don't pay Uber - the rider does.
> (ok, technically, I pay Uber - but I do it with the pax's $)


Apparently you haven't read Uber's S-1 filing report for their IPO.

They listed the DRIVERS as their paying customers, NOT the "end users"


Michael - Cleveland said:


> Of course it is - that's the point of the matching system - and of filing a patent on the process - in order to legally protect what they believe is their intellectual property..


Creepy bizarre criteria like hair and eye color are their "intellectual" property? Let's see them try enforce it in court.

That would be fun to watch.

I doubt most pax are very aware of how much of their privacy has been violated by uber, but they've become so dependent on rideshare and have been so conditioned by Facebook and others spying on them that they may have become somewhat resigned to it at this point.

But in the beginning, when uber was trying to build their trust, if pax knew that uber was spying on them to anywhere this extent, both public and the govt would have run uber out of town.


Michael - Cleveland said:


> BTW, Just because they filed a patent saying their algorithm _CAN_ or _MAY_ do something dos NOT mean that they are using that feature (or that it even works).


Whether or not they use it isn't the point. The fact evil Travis and his henchmen thought it necessary to include such criteria in their patent speaks volumes of how depraved they and the organization is.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

We should inquirewhat you Co-Worker thinks of ethics, legality, technology, patent application and algorithms


OldBay said:


> Algorithms are a large part of what I do in my day job.
> 
> You should have gone to college. These alien words might make sense.


More driver fantasy
i doubt your day job has anything to do with algorithms
More like crispy or extra crispy


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> _>>> It's not just one variable, it's many, and it's based on the unknown and random preferences of each individual pax._
> Yes - as it should be. that's what makes the technology as good as possible for the customer. That's how it's SUPPOSED to work.
> The very fact that it doesn't always work like that tells you they have not or cannot implement everything listed in the patent application.


Bullshit.

Travis and uber lured many taxi drivers over to uber by telling them that uber represented "freedom" from the taxi cartels and monopolies.

Travis was well aware that two of the biggest gripes taxi drivers had was the expense of renting taxis and dealing with the whims, favoritism, and corruption of taxi dispatchers.

Thus, uber emphasized the absence of lease payments and the that the CLOSEST driver gets the ping, which was supposed to take all of the "politics" out of dispatching.

Uber's early training videos stated that the closest driver gets the ping.

In one of the videos, they even tried to use the guilt trip on drivers by telling them that they got the ping because they were the closest driver to the pax and that the next driver may be further away, causing the pax to wait much longer.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> We should inquirewhat you Co-Worker thinks of ethics, legality, technology, patent application and algorithms
> 
> More driver fantasy
> i doubt your day job has anything to do with algorithms
> More like crispy or extra crispy


How old are you? 13?
Like a child fascinated with his poo.....how many more people will you insult with your big bird crap?


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> What's the link to the PDF so we can read the whole thing if we want to?


https://patents.google.com/patent/US20170011324A1/enBTW, the patent has not yet been granted according to this link.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jumpin Jim said:


> https://patents.google.com/patent/US20170011324A1/enBTW, the patent has not yet been granted according to this link.


It was bad enough for taxi drivers to have to deal with favoritism and corruption on the part of dispatchers.

Uber drivers have to deal with many more issues.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

A business model based on pleasing the customer? What a concept!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Defend what? Defend from whom?
> 
> Hair color? Eye color? Why the hell would anyone feel the need to defend twisted and bizarre things like that.
> 
> ...


Nats, this topic has been discussed at length before. @OldBay is telling you like it is regarding how patent applications are written. You put in stuff you might develop later, so that your patent protects against rivals i corporating ideas you didn't develop yet.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Well this would explain why I get a ton of tourists. Tourists absolutely love me. I always give good local restaurant info, things to do and history of the city when they want it. 

I’m good with it though, tourists are good tippers ?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Creepy bizarre criteria like hair and eye color are their "intellectual" property? Let's see them try enforce it in court.


No, Sir, but the algorithm is. So they try to add all the different elements they can think of into the application in case, say, lyft comes up with it later, so they can prevent them from using that.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

** This also finally explains why I keep getting pings one after the other from far away when I see half a dozen drivers closer. Always assumed those other drivers were declining


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

My personal theory is the dispatch is keyed on these factors in order of importance:

Proximity
Driver rating
What type of ride a driver usually declines
Whether driver takes long pickups.

So, you might be closer, but tge new driver has a 5 star rating, and you're a 4.9. 

Or, you might be closer, the driver ratings are the same, but it is a pool ride. This is a gray area, i cant tell whether they give me pools because i dont like them, or maybe i really am the only close driver.

Or, all the first things being equal, maybe i get the long pickup because i have taken them before.

In tge end, its all speculation based on circumstantial "evidence".

We would need to see the source code to know empirically.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> No, Sir, but the algorithm is. So they try to add all the different elements they can think of into the application in case, say, lyft comes up with it later, so they can prevent them from using that.


The fact the algo is their intellectual property doesn't mean everything they include in it is off limits to competitors.

One of the criteria that may be included in their algo is closest driver gets the ping. There's no way they'd be allowed to prevent competitors from including that in theirs because it's way too broad of a category to patent.

Even if the court was to allow the eye color crap to be restricted from competitors, and a competitor used it, at worst the competitor would have to delete that particular part only, not the entire algo.

The bottom line is it's scummy to include something like that in the first place, whether or not it would be enforceable in court.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

That is correct. Not everything is going to be unique. But, it is the unique attributes of a product design that make granting a patent more likely. So these things sometimes look like they included the kitchen sink with everything else.

You have to adjust your thinking about IP a little to get it. Its not what a court will uphold. They are aiming to make their product stand out as special, so they get a patent on it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Nats, this topic has been discussed at length before. @OldBay is telling you like it is regarding how patent applications are written. You put in stuff you might develop later, so that your patent protects against rivals i corporating ideas you didn't develop yet.


I know how it is. Anyone can apply for a patent.

My point stands. Uber is a depraved company for even attempting to patent something like that.

No decent company would want any part of something like that and wouldn't give a shit if a competitor adopted it. In fact a competitor could use that against them by showing how unethical uber is for including something like that.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I know how it is. Anyone can apply for a patent.
> 
> My point stands. Uber is a depraved company for even attempting to patent something like that.
> 
> Np decent company would want any part of something like that and wouldn't give a shit if a competitor adopted it. In fact a competitor could use that against them by showing how unethical uber is for including something like that.


Publication of this also complicates legal manuvering regarding CA and NYC changes to rideshare.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> That is correct. Not everything is going to be unique. But, it is the unique attributes of a product design that make granting a patent more likely. So these things sometimes look like they included the kitchen sink with everything else.
> 
> You have to adjust your thinking about IP a little to get it. Its not what a court will uphold. They are aiming to make their product stand out as special, so they get a patent on it.


If it was just about standing out from the crowd, they could have picked something positive, such a creating a more accurate system for calculating which driver is closest.

But this is evil Travis Kalanick we're talking about and the evil company he created, so it's expected he'd choose the low road as a way to stand out from rivals.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Publication of this also complicates legal manuvering regarding CA and NYC changes to rideshare.


Good point. The pols and the public should be made aware of this patent application.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> If it was just about standing out from the crowd, they could have picked something positive, such a creating a more accurate system for calculating which driver is closest.
> 
> But this evil Travis Kalanick we're talking about and the evil company he created, so it's expected he'd choose the low road as a way to stand out from rivals.


No doubt the guy is dirt. But the patent process is an interesting animal. If your product isn't unique, you won't get patented.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> My personal theory is the dispatch is keyed on these factors in order of importance:
> 
> Proximity
> Driver rating
> ...


That's not how uber sold themselves to drivers, especially taxi drivers in 2013-14.

Uber claimed the closest driver gets the ping and used it as a selling point to get taxi drivers to driver for them.

Suffice to say, they would have had a vastly tougher time recruiting drivers if they had told them all of the various ways a driver can be passed over for a ping. Taxi drivers were wary of all the politics and corruption of taxi dispatching and were looking for a change.

I had done previously done IC package delivery for a about 4 months and I quickly became aware and turned off by all the politics and possible corruption involved with dispatchers at the three companies I worked at.

One of the first questions I asked Uber drivers was whether there were human dispatchers and how trips were dispatched, and every one of them told me the closest driver gets the ping. That certainly was a factor in my eventually signing up to drive.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> That's not how uber sold themselves to drivers, especially taxi drivers in 2013-14.
> 
> Uber claimed the closest driver gets the ping and used it as a selling point to get taxi drivers to driver for them.
> 
> ...


Its only my personal theory.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> No doubt the guy is dirt. But the patent process is an interesting animal. If your product isn't unique, you won't get patented.


If they weren't able to patent something ethical then they shouldn't have applied for a patent at all.



UberBeemer said:


> Its only my personal theory.


The problem with uber's dispatching is that your theory probably is correct.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> If they weren't able to patent something ethical then they shouldn't have applied for a patent at all.
> 
> 
> The problem with uber's dispatching is that your theory probably is correct.


I think the requirement is that the subject be legal. But i do not think they enforce ethics beyond the conduct of patent attorneys and their staff.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I always wondered why always got so 
many requests dropping riders at the airport.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> A business model based on pleasing the customer? What a concept!


The pax aren't their customers, the drivers are, so why aren't they trying to please the drivers?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Jumpin Jim said:


> https://patents.google.com/patent/US20170011324A1/enBTW, the patent has not yet been granted according to this link.


Thanks for the link. Down at the very bottom, I found this:

2018-12-11STCBInformation on status: application discontinuation *Free format text*: FINAL REJECTION MAILED

It looks like the patent application was rejected.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I once went to a uber green light hub to complain about ALL my trips being 3 mile trips from the airport....and I got a inside look at how they can filter who can get what trips....the young lady there let me see her computer screen and I think she was sweet on me...she was flirting the entire time....but under every driver profile there's like at least 100 tabs or tags...some have certain neighborhoods some have eye color and hair color....but all it take is for a uber employee to click a tab under your name and you'll never get a trip heading to that area or a person with a certain eye color....this is most effective at the airport...she told me for some reason I was chosen for the short trips and she rigged it for me only get 20 mile trips and that's all I got for like 2 week and then it went back to only short trips again...now that I have relocated its like I get the same 7 mile trips over and over again


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> How old are you? 13?
> Like a child fascinated with his poo.....how many more people will you insult with your big bird crap?


The guy whose 13 and fascinated with poo is the new member who literally writes about his poo.

CF can't offend anyone because nobody takes his ramblings serious. Here's here as white noise. That's a good book by the way.


----------



## Willwilldriveyouinsane (Jun 25, 2019)

this is so abusive and can have ramifications we cant even imagine.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Could explain why Uber is having so many server issues. Imagine the sheer amount of data necessary to match the "right" passenger with the right driver to where it only takes maybe a few seconds from hitting Confirm to having a driver matched.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Makes a ton of sense. Ratings matter, I knew it!! I also noticed since I take rides anywhere, say 100 miles, I now get more of the same. I get all types of pax... and I just try to carry a conversation. I’m lucky I drive where 95% of the riders are desirable. It would be great if everyone tipped. Even a $1, would make a huge difference. Only been at this for 6 months, and the pay is forcing me to look at the “help wanted” ads.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mista T said:


> "... So if a pax rates well when matched with an outspoken black-haired single female Chinese Muslim Democrat lesbian under age 30 that drives a super-clean newer mid-sized vehicle and lives on the East side of town..."


I pity the fool who released my personal identifying information to this board!!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This is fairly old news, but a good refresher for those interested in succeeding at RS. The Algorithm is not sentient but has many mandates, and most importantly The algorithm is trainable. Intelligent learning is a two way path, and while it ( the algorithm ) is making choices on who gets what ride, every choice you make is influencing that process.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> most importantly The algorithm is trainable. Intelligent learning is a two way path, and while it ( the algorithm ) is making choices on who gets what ride, every choice you make is influencing that process.


I picked a bad to delete my 47 alt Uber identities.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

For those who Pool ? I don't think one would want rival gang members in your car. ???

And "May" ? How many times have you read "may" and you know dam well it means "Will" ? SMH,...

Reading all this I'm thinking , If I were doing this I would be trying to match as well, How far out Ethics I'd go , is another matter.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanx for having a sense of humor T. :>


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Thanx for having a sense of humor T. :>


Your Wecum. H.>


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

My motto is “what would Scooby do?”


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone who can't see that our business is nothing without passengers is blind.

I don't pay Uber anything. I only share with Uber what the passenger pays me. Therefore, the passenger is the customer.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


I love that it lists "delinquent financial behavior" as one of the metrics that can be tracked, yet they do everything in their power to give as little compensation to the driver as possible. It's like punching someone in the face and then judging them for bleeding! Personally, I think for awhile I was getting matched with drunk pax who were likely to vomit in my vehicle, because in the space of a month or two I had it happen a few times and I still gave them 5 stars (for a reason, not just because I'm nice). Then I got a bucket for them to puke in so I didn't have to request a cleaning fee for awhile, and magically I haven't had anyone throw up for over a year now. Coincidence?

I don't doubt for a second that they have access to more information than we give them willingly, but something about this just seems odd to me. I get such a mix of different pax from different areas, and going to a variety of destinations even though my driving pattern is fairly regular. I'm a white male married to a Hispanic woman that plays a mix of R&B, pop, alternative rock, and Latin music (and I get compliments on my playlists all of the time, so it's not an issue with my pax). I'm an Army veteran that works for a nonprofit organization, I have 4 kids, speak English, Spanish, and some Farsi, and I drive an incredibly clean 3 year old minivan, yet I see no correlation between any information that they might be able to find on me and the pax that I get. Maybe I'm just too flexible to receive specific pax?

I also get a LOT of complaints from my pax on other drivers. They talk about poor experiences with climate control, music selection (or no music at all), uncomfortable topics of conversation, poor hygiene, bad attitudes, crappy vehicles, etc. If they're matching pax on all of these preference points why do I hear so many horror stories? Remember that correlation doesn't equal causation, and just because they have a patent doesn't mean that they use everything described in it, or use it effectively. I say this because so many people on this thread suddenly realize that they get a particular type of passenger going to a particular area at a certain time of day, but that isn't necessarily the algorithm at work. Early on Friday and Saturday evenings (I usually only drive Friday and Saturday nights) I get people going from the suburbs to bars, clubs, and restaurants. Later that night I get people coming home form those places. People who drive the morning and afternoon rush (which I have also done) are more likely to get people going to/from work, or business travelers going to/from the airport, probably because that's a normal time for pax to be going to those locations.

I do have some examples of how the algorithm could be working based on ratings. More than once I have dropped groups of people off at the clubs and bars, and then later in the night I've picked them up on their way home. It makes sense that if I dropped them off and we both rated one another 5 stars, then I was in the area when they requested a ride home it would match us based on a prior good trip. It's a simple explanation that would be well within the limits of basic information that Uber definitely does collect. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, just don't be so quick to jump on this as an explanation for everything.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> My point is this grand plot against whites by blacks is unfounded and have been to catlyst to ALOT of death and destruction in the black community....and I quoted the history channel website....so if you want a minimized version of the draft riots take that up with them....btw it was drafted union soldiers that committed the riots...which is why it's called the draft riots....im not dumb....dont attempt to deceive me with your trickery....


There is no plot.
That was 150 years ago.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Damn no wonder I get so many pings, it’s my rating ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I'm listed as a Democrat/liberal on my FB profile but.. shhh! I'm really a Republican
> 
> Haha!!!


Which is confirmation that Republicans lie.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> Which is confirmation that Republicans lie.


So what? Like you never lie!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> So what? Like you never lie!


Not they way Republicans do.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> Not they way Republicans do.


I bet you do.... ?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You are looking at this from an ethics standpoint, I'm looking at it from a legal and technology standpoint.
> 
> The point is that the algorithm *may* contain those factors. MAY. Repeat that word in your head. They listed every imaginable factor except race or gender (which would be illegal).
> 
> ...


Here is a person who UNDERSTANDS how patent law works. I have over 20 US Patents (and some from Europe, Canada and Japan), and while you might get a lot of 'in the product' information if you examine the Patent Claims. In side the patent body, many authors are talking about elements that have broad ranges (but not too broad!) and a variety of 'prophetic' (i.e. educated guesses bases on similar properties/criteria) examples.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

If there's timeouts, then we are definitely not independent contractors by definition


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

So It might be a good idea to piss off Asians and people from India so they 1 star you and you won’t be paired with all people from those non tipping ethnicities ... unless it’s a busy time of course


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who can't see that our business is nothing without passengers is blind.
> 
> I don't pay Uber anything. I only share with Uber what the passenger pays me. Therefore, the passenger is the customer.


Not sure how this relates to the thread. No one is suggesting there is a business w/o paying passengers. You are missing the point.


----------



## highsky (Feb 15, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I once went to a uber green light hub to complain about ALL my trips being 3 mile trips from the airport....and I got a inside look at how they can filter who can get what trips....the young lady there let me see her computer screen and I think she was sweet on me...she was flirting the entire time....but under every driver profile there's like at least 100 tabs or tags...some have certain neighborhoods some have eye color and hair color....but all it take is for a uber employee to click a tab under your name and you'll never get a trip heading to that area or a person with a certain eye color....this is most effective at the airport...she told me for some reason I was chosen for the short trips and she rigged it for me only get 20 mile trips and that's all I got for like 2 week and then it went back to only short trips again...now that I have relocated its like I get the same 7 mile trips over and over again


wow, so any Uber employee, with a click of a mouse, can control your life and how much income you can make? If you piss Rohit off on the phone, he can make your life miserable


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

highsky said:


> wow, so any Uber employee, with a click of a mouse, can control your life and how much income you can make? If you piss Rohit off on the phone, he can make your life miserable


Can and will


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

highsky said:


> wow, so any Uber employee, with a click of a mouse, can control your life and how much income you can make? If you piss Rohit off on the phone, he can make your life miserable


I had a friend of mine who cussed out Uber Support on the phone. Then the next day he was sitting in a highly active area and getting no pings while other drivers were hustling around him. Later, after only getting 2 short rides, a surge broke out in his area. He didn't get a single request. He called me asking what to do.

I suggested the next day he head down time his local Greenlight Hub and apologize. I also suggested stopping at Krispy Kreme on the way and picking up donuts for the GLH staff. :biggrin:. He did so, and when he left he called me and told me that they said nothing was wrong with his account that they could see, yet within a half an hour he was back to getting rapid fire requests and making money.

I don't know if Support has the power to mess with someone's account like that though.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I had a friend of mine who cussed out Uber Support on the phone. Then the next day he was sitting in a highly active area and getting no pings while other drivers were hustling around him. Later, after only getting 2 short rides, a surge broke out in his area. He didn't get a single request. He called me asking what to do.
> 
> I suggested the next day he head down time his local Greenlight Hub and apologize. I also suggested stopping at Krispy Kreme on the way and picking up donuts for the GLH staff. :biggrin:. He did so, and when he left he called me and told me that they said nothing was wrong with his account that they could see, yet within a half an hour he was back to getting rapid fire requests and making money.
> 
> I don't know if Support has the power to mess with someone's account like that though.


Does Rohit have the power? Probably not. But he can email Buffy in SF who
absolutely has the power


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Does Rohit have the power? Probably not. But he can email Buffy in SF who
> absolutely has the power


Buffy! :roflmao:

Brittney.....Becka......


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Imagine if the energy used to compile this information ℹ
> we're used to secure gainful employment.
> 
> poor asset allocation
> ...


Imagine how rich and famous you would be if you didn't waste so much time and energy creating new socks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Apparently you haven't read Uber's S-1 filing report for their IPO.
> 
> They listed the DRIVERS as their paying customers, NOT the "end users"
> 
> ...


I told you years ago
Uber was BECOMING something
That it was Never created to be.

All in the Archives here.

See Agenda 21.
See Agenda 2030.

The bag has been sewn shut.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

MuchoMiles said:


> Not sure how this relates to the thread. No one is suggesting there is a business w/o paying passengers. You are missing the point.


It are those who claim that drivers, not passengers, are Uber's customers who miss the point.

Likewise, those who see the passengers as the enemy miss the point.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I told you years ago
> Uber was BECOMING something
> That it was Never created to be.
> 
> ...


If there was ever a poster boy for the deep state it's TK


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> If there was ever a poster boy for the deep state it's TK


Garett Camp and Travis simply wanted to start an app. Co.

Which was then
Recognized as a useful and cost effective method of implimentation ( privately) of certain aspects of Agenda 21 policy proposals.
Namely, elimination of personal vehicle ownership.
WORLD WIDE.

This has saved United Nations Half a Century and Trillions of Dollars of implimentation efforts !

No matter if Uber ever " earns" money

It Saves Government money on policy implementation.

Go and Read U.N. Agenda 21.
It has been published for decades.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Does Rohit have the power? Probably not. But he can email Buffy in SF who
> absolutely has the power


They absolutely do and with just the press of a button they can take you from $200 a day to $45 A day....a staff member at the greenlight hub showed me what they see on their computer and it's your profile with a bunch of tabs under it...one click and you are banned from airport trips another click no more long distance trip another click you only picking up guys another click you only getting pax from bad neightborhoods..i notice if a pax ask me the truth about uber and if I don't praise them the rest of the day I get $3 rides


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Garett Camp and Travis simply wanted to start an app. Co.
> 
> Which was then
> Recognized as a useful and cost effective method of implimentation ( privately) of certain aspects of Agenda 21 policy proposals.
> ...


Maybe so, but TK has a history of sociopathic behavior. He might not have started with the intention of aligning with Agenda 21, but he sure didn't say no when they came calling.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uber is a "Globalist" owned company...so is lyft Google YouTube the federal reserve....everyone say Travis is soooo smart for starting uber....no he's prilivage...he has "Globalist" privilege....imagine for a second a guy from the ghetto with dreadlocks name Jerome taught about creating a app for his ********* company....would he be able to amass 100 billion dollars and live happily ever after or would the FBI irs sbi and local police departments raid his home and lock up him and everybody he knows?



iheartuber said:


> Maybe so, but TK has a history of sociopathic behavior. He might not have started with the intention of aligning with Agenda 21, but he sure didn't say no when they came calling.


They say he's actually a spy....maybe we work for the CIA and don't even know it


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> imagine for a second a guy from the ghetto with dreadlocks name Jerome taught about creating a app for his illegal cab company....would he be able to amass 100 billion dollars?


Maybe if he cut his dreads and put down the bong! I'm kidding


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


Creepy, but I don't necessarily disagree with them using that data if it's available. If it's blatant discrimation, that's not cool. However, I'm white. If it doesn't pair me up with Black Panthers' who hate white people and rate them all 1 star that's probably okay!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I don’t really see how eye color makes any difference.

Pax can barely see what our eye color is

True you can take a pax who gives out 1 stars and find out what color eyes the 1starred drivers had and then keep that pax from getting drivers with those colored eyes but the two things have nothing to do with each other


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> Creepy, but I don't necessarily disagree with them using that data if it's available. If it's blatant discrimation, that's not cool. However, I'm white. If it doesn't pair me up with Black Panthers' who hate white people and rate them all 1 star that's probably okay!


You must didn't see this tread last night....we went to hell and back because someone like you made I idiotic statement like what you just made....i see you people have that "blacks are out to get whites" bullsht engrained in y'all DNA and me telling one or two out of 100 million of y'all how untrue and unfounded that notion is is very useless.....but its deeply offensive and audacious, but hey that's just the all American way!!!



Funky Monkey said:


> Creepy, but I don't necessarily disagree with them using that data if it's available. If it's blatant discrimation, that's not cool. However, I'm white. If it doesn't pair me up with Black Panthers' who hate white people and rate them all 1 star that's probably okay!


Btw I'm black in the south and I get paired with trumpers and white nationalist all day everyday...i had a skin head get in and did all he could to make it a one star ride...i had a another skin head tell me there was nothing wrong with slavery apartide and Jim Crow and it should have never ended...i had another young white trumper tell me "hell yeah he want jim crow back again" because "the white man can be king again"...i had another trumper who's also a high school teacher tell me all he cares about is white conservatives so "so what if trump is racist" "that's not my problem"....i can go on and on ...like I checked my feed back today and this is what a trumper left for me and uber....so I guess I stink, my car is uncomfortable and I'm a bad driver....yet out of nearly 10000 trips only them and one other pax felt that way ......ummm but it's blacks out to get whites huh....i really really sincerely hate people like this with a passion that gets stronger and stronger everyday....


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

GammaRayBurst said:


> It's weird I get a lot of single females at night in the middle of the night


#MeToo.

When I used to drive, I would typically drive at night and I would get allot of solo, young, white women. I'm pleased to say that I behaved very professionally and courteously towards them, and apart from saying goodnight, confirming their name and saying goodbye at the end of the trip, I would pretty much just shut-up-drive. Oh, and I would religiously toe the road-code. Driving Miss Daisy, anyone? I would usually also play lounge / down-tempo music. If anything, I treated them like my own adult daughters.

I also noticed that I tended to get skilled tradesmen. For some reason I always have great conversations with them.

I also noticed that in the later years I rarely got corporate men during the day; However, I did get corporate women. I noticed the corporate male pax tended to feel intimidated in my presence, whereas the women didn't care.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Btw I'm black in the south and I get paired with trumpers and white nationalist all day everyday...i had a skin head get in and did all he could to make it a one star ride...i had a another skin head tell me there was nothing wrong with slavery


But how do you typically react when they tell you this? If despite all this racist ranting they do, you react to it calmly and pleasantly, that might be the reason you get matched with them a lot.

The Bible says: "A gentle reply turns away rage." Proverbs 15:1


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> #MeToo.
> 
> When I used to drive, I would typically drive at night and I would get allot of solo, young, white women. I'm pleased to say that behaved very professionally and courteously towards them, and apart from saying goodnight, confirming their name and saying goodbye at the end of the trip, I would pretty much just shut-up-drive. I would usually also play lounge / down-tempo music. If anything, I treated them like my own adult daughters.
> 
> ...


The customer is always right.....im usually like "ummm ooookkkk" and think to myself "they defiantly getting a one star" but I'm so use to automatically giving 5 stars I usually give them 5 stars by mistake....i know for a fact you and all drivers have had these type of pax...and a lot pax have had these type of drivers...when I get a white pax from the north or west coast the first thing they ask me is "what's the deal with all the open racism around here"...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> #MeToo.
> 
> When I used to drive, I would typically drive at night and I would get allot of solo, young, white women. I'm pleased to say that I behaved very professionally and courteously towards them, and apart from saying goodnight, confirming their name and saying goodbye at the end of the trip, I would pretty much just shut-up-drive. Oh, and I would religiously toe the road-code. Driving Miss Daisy, anyone? I would usually also play lounge / down-tempo music. If anything, I treated them like my own adult daughters.
> 
> ...


If a white supremecist is a pax to a black driver and he gives the driver 5 stars and the driver graciously gives him 5 stars also, the algorithm will continue to match this driver with like pax.

That's why it's a bunk algorithm


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> #MeToo.
> 
> When I used to drive, I would typically drive at night and I would get allot of solo, young, white women. I'm pleased to say that I behaved very professionally and courteously towards them, and apart from saying goodnight, confirming their name and saying goodbye at the end of the trip, I would pretty much just shut-up-drive. Oh, and I would religiously toe the road-code. Driving Miss Daisy, anyone? I would usually also play lounge / down-tempo music. If anything, I treated them like my own adult daughters.
> 
> ...


but I don't get matched with them as much any more since I moved....but one snaked me yesterday with them false complaints and that 1 star..... I mean what am I supposed to do if they feel my car is uncomfortable...go buy a Cadillac just for them to ride in comfort?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@Mista T

This whole thread has really intrigued me. Since I read it, I continue to get pax from CA, TX and too many Chicagoans. The few locals I've have also mentioned they were originally from Chicago.

But one Californian yesterday hated cheese curds, so the algorithm didn't match us correctly. ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> #MeToo.
> 
> When I used to drive, I would typically drive at night and I would get allot of solo, young, white women. I'm pleased to say that I behaved very professionally and courteously towards them, and apart from saying goodnight, confirming their name and saying goodbye at the end of the trip, I would pretty much just shut-up-drive. Oh, and I would religiously toe the road-code. Driving Miss Daisy, anyone? I would usually also play lounge / down-tempo music. If anything, I treated them like my own adult daughters.
> 
> ...


You are the paxette whisperer


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You must didn't see this tread last night....we went to hell and back because someone like you made I idiotic statement like what you just made....i see you people have that "blacks are out to get whites" bullsht engrained in y'all DNA and me telling one or two out of 100 million of y'all how untrue and unfounded that notion is is very useless.....but its deeply offensive and audacious, but hey that's just the all American way!!!
> 
> 
> Btw I'm black in the south and I get paired with trumpers and white nationalist all day everyday...i had a skin head get in and did all he could to make it a one star ride...i had a another skin head tell me there was nothing wrong with slavery apartide and Jim Crow and it should have never ended...i had another young white trumper tell me "hell yeah he want jim crow back again" because "the white man can be king again"...i had another trumper who's also a high school teacher tell me all he cares about is white conservatives so "so what if trump is racist" "that's not my problem"....i can go on and on ...like I checked my feed back today and this is what a trumper left for me and uber....so I guess I stink, my car is uncomfortable and I'm a bad driver....yet out of nearly 10000 trips only them and one other pax felt that way ......ummm but it's blacks out to get whites huh....i really really sincerely hate people like this with a passion that gets stronger and stronger everyday....


That's ****ed up and I'm sorry. Eventually "minorities" will have more power and the white man will be discrimated against more often. I'm afraid it's human nature, but I hope not. You already know, but these people are ignorant as ****. We were all black but got far enough north that we had to get whiter to get enough vitamin D


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> That's @@@@ed up and I'm sorry. Eventually "minorities" will have more power and the white man will be discrimated against more often. I'm afraid it's human nature, but I hope not. You already know, but these people are ignorant as @@@@. We were all black but got far enough north that we had to get whiter to get enough vitamin D


No one I know wants the power to discriminate against anyone


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> @Mista T
> 
> This whole thread has really intrigued me. Since I read it, I continue to get pax from CA, TX and too many Chicagoans. The few locals I've have also mentioned they were originally from Chicago.
> 
> But one Californian yesterday hated cheese curds, so the algorithm didn't match us correctly. ?


Um. What?? We Californians don't eat cheese curds!!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I guess much of this stuff (like so many other things about Uber) is highly dependent on the market in which you operate, and the times at which you drive. I drive in a relatively small market under 400,000 people. I only drive during the 6AM-9PM daylight hours on weekdays. During those times, driver supply is very low -- sometimes pax will say I was the only car showing on their map -- and the demand for rides is almost equally low.

It does seem 100% plausible that Uber's sole concern is making the pax happy, and that other concerns about rewarding/punishing drivers through the algorithm are grossly exaggerated. That said, the best way to make passengers happy is by minimizing their wait time for a ride. The best way to achieve that mission is by sending them the closest available driver. That is certainly the case in my market, where passengers are very glad when they don't have to wait long for a driver to pull up. All too often in my market, pax are waiting 15 minutes for a ride...and that's only if their driver doesn't cancel on them.

When driver supply is high, I can easily believe the algorithm becomes more picky about what driver gets the request. If you have six drivers all within five minutes of a rider, the matching process can drill a little deeper into other factors that wouldn't be considered when the driver supply is short.

If you're in a market that is saturated with ride share drivers, the algorithm is going to play a huge role in your ability to keep busy. If you're like me, and driving in a place where the driver supply is lower, it's more about being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Um. What?? We Californians don't eat cheese curds!! :wink:


The ones who come here do. He really said he hated them, but I was joking about the wrong algorithm match.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I guess much of this stuff (like so many other things about Uber) is highly dependent on the market in which you operate, and the times at which you drive. I drive in a relatively small market under 400,000 people. I only drive during the 6AM-9PM daylight hours on weekdays. During those times, driver supply is very low -- sometimes pax will say I was the only car showing on their map -- and the demand for rides is almost equally low.
> 
> It does seem 100% plausible that Uber's sole concern is making the pax happy, and that other concerns about rewarding/punishing drivers through the algorithm are grossly exaggerated. That said, the best way to make passengers happy is by minimizing their wait time for a ride. The best way to achieve that mission is by sending them the closest available driver. That is certainly the case in my market, where passengers are very glad when they don't have to wait long for a driver to pull up. All too often in my market, pax are waiting 15 minutes for a ride...and that's only if their driver doesn't cancel on them.
> 
> ...


No matter what market you're in if there are too many ants on the road you're not making money

Uber WANTS too many ants on the road to make sure pax get a ride in 5 seconds

And Therein lies the problem


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

You're right. It's not that the rider gets assigned to the closest driver. The rider gets assigned to whichever rider can get their fastest. It takes the roadways into account. If you're closer, but I can get there faster due to things like one way streets, turn restrictions at intersections etc, then I'll get the ride.

Uber cares about one thing. Getting a driver to a rider, getting them picked up moving and dropped off. They care about money that's all.

If you listen to the horror stories coming from high rated riders you know this is true.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> No matter what market you're in if there are too many ants on the road you're not making money
> 
> Uber WANTS too many ants on the road to make sure pax get a ride in 5 seconds
> 
> And Therein lies the problem


Well help solve the problem...stop being a ant


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Well help solve the problem...stop being a ant


You don't understand the term sir.

An ant is a driver (usually a newbie) who doesn't know what he's doing.

An ant is not called an ant because there are tons of cars on the road, an ant is called an ant because he's wandering around cluelessly.

There could be just as many drivers but they don't all have to be ants.

For example- if every single driver on the road knew what he was doing he would keep his app OFF until it surges which if Everyone kept their app off it would. Then log on, get your surge ping, end the ride, log off, rinse & repeat. Every driver should do that in unison and we would all make more money. But it doesn't happen because not every driver is smart enough to coordinate that. Hence the term ant


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> You don't understand the term sir.
> 
> An ant is a driver (usually a newbie) who doesn't know what he's doing.
> 
> ...


Or this is their part time gig and they are just out to make 35 dollar befor going to their actual job


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Or this is their part time gig and they are just out to make 35 dollar befor going to their actual job


Is it fair that they will now get paid min wage plus expenses just to drive to their actual job? If you pick up one or two rides on the way maybe it pays for itself, but if you don't? Uber's out and FT drivers get screwed


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Is it fair that they will now get paid min wage plus expenses just to drive to their actual job? If you pick up one or two rides on the way maybe it pays for itself, but if you don't? Uber's out and FT drivers get screwed


I guess I see what you're saying...and even if I don't ...i don't care to keep going back and forth about what other people do...i just mind my business


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I guess I see what you're saying...and even if I don't ...i don't care to keep going back and forth about what other people do...i just mind my business


I'll sum up AB5

Dumb drivers don't know how to make Uber driving work so they make $8/hr. They scream that they deserve rights

Democrat California passes AB5

And HUGE unintended consequences shall prevail

The end


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I'll sum up AB5
> 
> Dumb drivers don't know how to make Uber driving work so they make $8/hr. They scream that they deserve rights
> 
> ...


And Republicans are perfect because they start needless wars and kill innocent people


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> And Republicans are perfect because they start needless wars and kill innocent people


If you're arguing that Republicans and Democrats screw people equally because they're both stupid you will have no disagreement from me.

But in Cali Democrat super majorities are what we have


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

Link to source?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> And Republicans are perfect because they start needless wars and kill innocent people


Bullshit. Most wars started under Democrats.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Bullshit. Most wars started under Democrats.


Like the Iraqi wars...right? And all the wars Reagan created and funded around the world...they say Saddam was in love with Reagan...you have a severe case of delusion of grandeur...to you and all you trumpers lies are the truth and the truth is lies....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Like the Iraqi wars...right? And all the wars Reagan created and funded around the world...they say Saddam was in love with Reagan...you have a severe case of delusion of grandeur...to you and all you trumpers lies are the truth and the truth is lies....


First you pollute this thread with the racist crap, now you trash Republicans.

I'm done with you.

Good luck.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> It's weird I get a lot of single females at night in the middle of the night I guess female passengers don't feel unsafe with me specifically white females and asian females it's very strange when my rating went up two points I started to notice that I started to get more airport runs further away from me because I know I'll drive 20 miles to pick up somebody I don't care I get $20 per trip minimum and lately I've been noticing that I get tips on every single airport run which I never used to get tipped all the time I noticed that I changed my style slightly but I've been doing this for months I drop somebody off at the airport and then I drive 20 miles to the rich areas only and I've noticed that my clients are all rich which I find strange because even during the daytime I get rich clients now I've been getting tip more than ever I guess they prefer me even though I'm not a professional I noticed that during bar run won't believe this but I get mainly drunk females then than drunk males I noticed this about 2 months ago and im a male! I do go over the speed limit slightly so I don't know if that's good or bad for me but when I'm on a trip I'll go the speed limit I've noticed now that going the speed limit though I've been getting higher payouts and richer people I guess they want to feel very safe and won't rate Five Stars unless you go the speed limit


It's weird, they invented these things called "commas" and "full stops" a few hundred years ago. You should try them, they're kinda fun.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice thing about patten filings is they are just ideas. Not something that has happened or is happening. Keep in mind Uber years ago was a very different company targeting the media who wrote bad things on them. They had people who sole job was to destroy you if you crossed them the wrong way.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have figured out my trip pattern...if they cant find me a person of color I get a short trip with a white person...then go back to the air port and keep getting short trips until a Indian or black or asian or Hispanic comes along then its no limit on the trip...most my long trips are with Asians or blacks or Hispanics...im not mad about that because I get along with them better anyway


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

Fits with most of what I have observed in practice.. however, the "reputation data" from third parties was a surprise for me. Wonder what third parties are the source of that info and how one checks what info is being provided to Uber. At least with credit score one can check what is being reported, but what companies provide "reputation scores" for individuals, I wonder.
(I know there are ongoing 'background check' services used by Uber from companies such as Checkr.)

I am dying to know my reputation, LOL.

------
IMO there are also other factors being taken into account - example - a highly rated driver or Uber Pro driver may be given preference for a ride. Uber does look at driver's settings (example: only Select rides) and also appears to have a 'blocked pax' list for each driver even though they do not publicly admit it. Also, the selection algorithms are tweaked frequently.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> First you pollute this thread with the racist crap, now you trash Republicans.
> 
> I'm done with you.
> 
> Good luck.


He's been on ignore for a few days. Oh the things he called me!


----------



## snackjack (Dec 8, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


I wonder how this applies to Ubereats if at all. 
Uber says they don't keep track of " decline " deliveries but ever wonder why you're sitting in a parking lot on a Friday or Saturday night after hitting " decline " or just ignoring a call ?!? A Programmed delay to call would explain it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I love getting a ping when I know who the person is and where they are going.


I treat my regulars like royalty.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Reputation data and background information is a factor that no one ever thinks of. How's your credit score? Been arrested recently? Having trouble keeping a long term job in your past? Ever been in the military? Do you associate with suspected gang members or criminals? Divorced? Kids? What church do you belong to? Drop out of college? What kind of political crap do you post on Facebook or Twitter? All of this is factored in somehow into your matching, believe it or not!!!


While I agree with most of what you say - as it does make a lot of sense, I have to disagree with some of what you have stated, as in the above.

Uber knows the driver and the riders name/address/phone #/DOB, the drivers' licence #, driving record, any convictions, vehicle info. and the riders' CC #. It has also collected statistics based on your driving pattern, courtesies, compliments, complaints, issues, etc. since driving with Uber. It does not have your SIN and your credit rating/history, and it doesn't know your marital status, no. of kids or not, your religious, social and political affiliations, race/ethnicity, your employment history, your medical history, alcoholism, your gambling and drug addictions, smoker or non-smoker, etc., etc., etc. - unless you put some of that in your profile. They do background checks, but that only reveals your past addresses, any court records, divorce/separation/child custody, arrests or criminal history, tax evasions, - nothing more. And it certainly does not have all that info. about the riders either. It can manipulate drivers - but not the riders, as that would be 'invasion of privacy'.

So yes, they may use whatever information they have collected on both drivers and riders and feed that into their algorithms - albeit in a very limited way.


----------



## Ube-ernized (May 17, 2019)

Great points thanks for sharing.. I’m a female driver in my 40s and about 85% of my riders are females.. Mostly close to my age but not always. They all expressed their happiness to see a female driver ( not too many of us In city I drive in) I don’t know if the app asks them if they prefer having a female driver in any form, but it seems to be that way... I also got quite few likes for great conversation and I can confirm that I have not gotten a one single rider that wasn’t too chatty by nature. Lol


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Dave Bust said:


> All this goes out the window when you are the closest diver during a 2.5x surge


No, what this means is fighting to get closer doesn't mean shit, and thoroughly explains, while staging at an event, the line of cars from 15 minutes a way driving in to get rides that you aren't even getting a chance to reject first.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I still believe timeouts are real. How is it that when I cancel or decline a ride I "coincidentally" don't get another ping for 2-30 min? The only saving grace is if I'm in a busy or surge zone
> 
> I used to explain it like this: if Uber needs drivers, the timeout goes out the window. But if there's ants everywhere, you get the "punishment"


3 consequent declines (except during high-demand time and workdays rush-hours) will bring-forth a brief silence treatment: 
ALG will focus on less-picky-types nearby until they are booked and gone, before including a 'stubborn' one back to the 8/8 waiting line.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

2smart2drive said:


> 3 consequent declines (except during high-demand time and workdays rush-hours) will bring-forth a brief silence treatment:
> ALG will focus on less-picky-types nearby until they are booked and gone, before including a 'stubborn' one back to the 8/8 waiting line.


I've seen it happen after only one decline during a non super busy time


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

everydayimubering said:


> While I agree with most of what you say - as it does make a lot of sense, I have to disagree with some of what you have stated, as in the above.
> 
> Uber knows the driver and the riders name/address/phone #/DOB, the drivers' licence #, driving record, any convictions, vehicle info. and the riders' CC #. It has also collected statistics based on your driving pattern, courtesies, compliments, complaints, issues, etc. since driving with Uber. It does not have your SIN and your credit rating/history, and it doesn't know your marital status, no. of kids or not, your religious, social and political affiliations, race/ethnicity, your employment history, your medical history, alcoholism, your gambling and drug addictions, smoker or non-smoker, etc., etc., etc. - unless you put some of that in your profile. They do background checks, but that only reveals your past addresses, any court records, divorce/separation/child custody, arrests or criminal history, tax evasions, - nothing more. And it certainly does not have all that info. about the riders either. It can manipulate drivers - but not the riders, as *that would be 'invasion of privacy'.*
> 
> So yes, they may use whatever information they have collected on both drivers and riders and feed that into their algorithms - albeit in a very limited way.


r u serious? These companies don't care about invading our privacy. I'm willing to bet Uber has all the data he listed.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> A business model based on pleasing the customer? What a concept!


A business model based on racially profiling your employees and sexually discriminating against them at the same time? What a concept!



Bobbyk5487 said:


> You must didn't see this tread last night....we went to hell and back because someone like you made I idiotic statement like what you just made....i see you people have that "blacks are out to get whites" bullsht engrained in y'all DNA and me telling one or two out of 100 million of y'all how untrue and unfounded that notion is is very useless.....but its deeply offensive and audacious, but hey that's just the all American way!!!
> 
> 
> Btw I'm black in the south and I get paired with trumpers and white nationalist all day everyday...i had a skin head get in and did all he could to make it a one star ride...i had a another skin head tell me there was nothing wrong with slavery apartide and Jim Crow and it should have never ended...i had another young white trumper tell me "hell yeah he want jim crow back again" because "the white man can be king again"...i had another trumper who's also a high school teacher tell me all he cares about is white conservatives so "so what if trump is racist" "that's not my problem"....i can go on and on ...like I checked my feed back today and this is what a trumper left for me and uber....so I guess I stink, my car is uncomfortable and I'm a bad driver....yet out of nearly 10000 trips only them and one other pax felt that way ......ummm but it's blacks out to get whites huh....i really really sincerely hate people like this with a passion that gets stronger and stronger everyday....


So either the matching algo isn't working *OR* UBER wants you to quit.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

This phenomenon absolutely is happening.

Yesterday, I drove 2 hot drunk girls to a bar. At least three times, the girls said they wanted to get laid. (They were with a gay guy). And no, I didn't hit on them.

Coincidentally, I wanted to get laid, too. So there you have it. Uber knew I was horny and matched me with two hot horny girls!


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

Last night I was positioned in a “hot” area at last call. The area generally surges heavily on Friday and Saturday nights (couple of nearby colleges, heavy police presence in which drunk driving and underage drinking tend to be the main enforcement activities). Uber sends me a request that’s 10 minutes away with a $4.50 surge and “pickup premium possible”. Reject request. Next request came in when I was about 100 feet away with the same $4.75 surge.

It’s clear the closest driver isn’t pinged first. My poor acceptance rates is what prevents me from achieving higher Uber pro tiers.

I don’t play by their rules. I play what benefits me.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


Fake algorithms are the next big thing.
You get one or a multiple and watch the magic begin..
Much safer then tracking the real you ask 
Tekashi 69 he's making one right now.
Boy is this gonna be good.
⌚


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

This appears to be the kind of data that Uber would use in training an Artificial Intelligence algorithm to decide which rider and driver to pair together for an optimal experience. A quick Google search reveals Uber talking in generalities about their AI efforts...


Science at Uber: Improving Transportation with Artificial Intelligence
Science at Uber: Applying Artificial Intelligence at Uber
Science at Uber: Powering Machine Learning at Uber


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


Very interesting topic. This article has reached page one on Google.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

newDriver81 said:


> r u serious? These companies don't care about invading our privacy. I'm willing to bet Uber has all the data he listed.


I told you "Uber manipulates the drivers...", but they wouldn't dare do the same with riders.
You either have reading issues, or you choose to remain ignorant. Your choice.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

tmart said:


> If there's timeouts, then we are definitely not independent contractors by definition


good insight, didn't think about that if the algorithm actively uses timeouts to withhold available contracts.

We need a mole at a GLH to write something filling more info out relating to what Bobbyk saw that Uber can control drivers' luck and dispatch algorithm tendencies.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> WHOA you gotta go to punctuation class. Cool name though, GammaRayBurst.


A comma here or there, a period if you dare. Give us a chance to take a breath. But at least it wasn't ALL IN CAPS!


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

I get up at 3:30am to do airport runs and I get plenty of them till I have to get off a 6am to take my kids to school. Once I get back on, no more airport rides unless by the grace of god I get one. Now I have noticed that when I do have to take my kids to school and stay on, I literally have nothing but airport rides...other than that, when I don't have airport rides, most of my rides may vary. Now I use to think I was only given to people of India ethnic but upon noticing....I literally start near the community of them so i guess I'm wrong about that algorithm. I don't know it it is true though but my experience is if you are getting airport rides, ride that wave as long as possible.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

So this is why I keep getting matched with pax that leave 2 stars thinking they are leaving a $2 tip.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

negeorgia said:


> So this is why I keep getting matched with pax that leave 2 stars thinking they are leaving a $2 tip.


That's because you give the best 2 star service


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I still believe timeouts are real. How is it that when I cancel or decline a ride I "coincidentally" don't get another ping for 2-30 min? The only saving grace is if I'm in a busy or surge zone
> 
> I used to explain it like this: if Uber needs drivers, the timeout goes out the window. But if there's ants everywhere, you get the "punishment"


Time outs isn't a thing. Just like the article states it's all about the pax. And if a pax needs a ride and you are it. It will ping you. Actually over and over again. Why would they put you on time out. It doesn't benefit them to have less cars available. The more the merrier. Plus except for the brainless drivers, we are all cherry pickers. So most of us would be on time out.



Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


Common sense has thought me all this patterns. I'm the kind of guy that's always trying to beat Uber at their on game. I try to make logic out of every ride that raises my eye brow or it's just weird. Example I was leaving EWR last week and got a ping to my hometown 30 minutes away. I except of course I'm going there anyway ?. Once I get there pax tells me he had 2 drivers cancel his schedule trip. Now I have a 1000% exceptance rate when it comes to ST so I tell him I had never seen anything like that before I passed towns full of Uber drivers on my way to him. Why me??? We were like that's odd. So I thought Uber's algo knew I would take it and also knew I was headed home at that time. Which I do whenever I drive cause I have to get to work. Also I used to give bad ratings to a certain demographic, that would give me retaliatory ratings and I would complain to uber every time. Months have gone by and no more shaniquas. So ya "Skynet" is in full operation?.

While I'm still here BTW I saw yesterday NYC Uber app driver was showing me how with these changes you have too book slots to drive. Sh$t.. image if we had to do that here. ???. Even the driver said he was going back to being a sushi chef. He says it's ridiculous. Earn money on your spare time my ass.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Uber burn in hell said:


> Time outs isn't a thing. Just like the article states it's all about the pax. And if a pax needs a ride and you are it. It will ping you. Actually over and over again. Why would they put you on time out. It doesn't benefit them to have less cars available. The more the merrier. Plus except for the brainless drivers, we are all cherry pickers. So most of us would be on time out.
> 
> 
> Common sense has thought me all this patterns. I'm the kind of guy that's always trying to beat Uber at their on game. I try to make logic out of every ride that raises my eye brow or it's just weird. Example I was leaving EWR last week and got a ping to my hometown 30 minutes away. I except of course I'm going there anyway ?. Once I get there pax tells me he had 2 drivers cancel his schedule trip. Now I have a 1000% exceptance rate when it comes to ST so I tell him I had never seen anything like that before I passed towns full of Uber drivers on my way to him. Why me??? We were like that's odd. So I thought Uber's algo knew I would take it and also knew I was headed home at that time. Which I do whenever I drive cause I have to get to work. Also I used to give bad ratings to a certain demographic, that would give me retaliatory ratings and I would complain to uber every time. Months have gone by and no more shaniquas. So ya "Skynet" is in full operation?.
> ...


Why would Uber put me on timeout when they need me to pick up pax?

Simple- when there's tons of ants they actually don't need me. When driver supply is low compared to pax demand (like after a huge concert) then Uber DOES need me and- surprise! No timeouts then


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

I think the second paragraphed picture makes it pretty plain that as suspected they are indeed discriminating against people by virtue of age directly, and indirectly against minorities because as others have posted before minorities are more frequently harshly rated by riders than non-minorities.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

This has been enlightening. Thank you for sharing


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


Outstanding Share. Thank you. I suspected they were doing some shifty/interesting things behind the scenes. I'd often get ride requests from relatively far away when I know there are other drivers closer...but the Algorithm Gods called on me to serve their Medusas and Cerberus instead...


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

The matchmaker doesn't respond to rates by pax, the matchmaker responds to training, everyone has a lifetime training on their matchmaker history, there are multiple factors that affect your matching ( I can't tell you which because my dog will stop behaving), I call them switches.

For example, if you start avoiding pools like a plague, the pools will stop showing UNLESS the area is overcrowded with requests or you are the only car in the area, I read of a guy who got pools taken out entirely due to the way he was abusing them, that's a manual switch by uber admin.

Your ability to get matches with destination is directly affected by your acceptance rate, that much is true, the number is 80% plus.


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

Matching algo, balancing algo (balance how much drivers make) and a variety of other algos .... Ever wonder why the navigation doesn't seem to be taking the most direct route?? 

The one good thing about alogos ..... they are great evidence in court !!


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

More info on the patent.

*Dispatch system for matching drivers and users: *A dispatch system in connection with a transport service is provided. The dispatch system receives pick-up requests from requesting users and identifies a plurality of proximate drivers in relation to each of the requesting users. For each requesting user, the dispatch system runs a matching operation, using a plurality of relevant factors, to select an optimal driver from the plurality of proximate drivers to service the pick-up request.

Michael Truong, inventor

Patent Classification: G06Q10/063112 - *Skill-based matching* of a person or a group to a task

Subject matter drawn to a computerised arrangement for optimally matching an individual or group to a job based on factors such as the individuals or groups qualification(s) and the requirement(s) defined by the particular type of work.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Excellent Post Mista T! 

My take away from this thread is this: 
Uber has specific information on each driver (and some limited information on pax's as well)
In addition to PII information give to Uber to sign up, the continue to collect information on drivers ratings, acceptance and cancellation rates as well as customer comments. 
A lot of posters refer to a "conspiracy theory" that 

(1)Uber is using driver and pax information to more closely match them together. 

(2)In addition to that, the "theory" is that Uber is using past driver ratings/acceptance/ and cancellation information to either give drivers better gigs or perhaps to put them last in line for a while as a punishment for bad behavior. 

Case (1), that Uber will try and match driver/pax as benefits them, the customer, and (maybe) the driver. 
Since they have access to this information, it only stands to reason that they use it to THEIR advantage. 

Case (2) Since Uber now has a very large and growing army of drivers in almost every part of the country (dont hold me to this in all parts of the country, but medium to large cities I think so) they can "cherry pick" drivers (as drivers do them) and reward good behavior with more "atta boys" and punish the drivers who do not do as they are told. 

It makes since in both cases that these things can and should be true since an algorithm of this type (and basically it is more or less a SQL command line) can easily quickly employ that data to Ubers gain. 

Have Dog, Will Hunt!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

TCar said:


> Excellent Post Mista T!
> 
> My take away from this thread is this:
> Uber has specific information on each driver (and some limited information on pax's as well)
> ...


I think it needs to be stressed that the only reason why timeouts exist is because Uber can do it because there is an over abundance of ants.
If there were zero ants there would be zero timeouts


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

XPG said:


> View attachment 366508


Figure 3A code flow sections numerically identified as 310 - 340.

That section in the code in every version should be pulled and verified the selection process is not breaking any laws by discriminating against protected classes. I'm willing to bet it either currently does,or at some point did. And if it did or does their financial liability goes through the roof.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Figure 3A code flow sections numerically identified as 310 - 370.
> 
> That section in the code in every version should be pulled and verified the selection process is not breaking any laws by discriminating against protected classes. I'm willing to bet it either currently does,or at some point did. And if it did or does their financial liability goes through the roof.


 Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp came up with this Uber idea in Paris, after they struggled to book American type black car service. The whole Uber 
idea was supposed to be more fashionable digital way of limo service to certain demographics. Then things changed of course.. but yeah they did it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Figure 3A code flow sections numerically identified as 310 - 340.
> 
> That section in the code in every version should be pulled and verified the selection process is not breaking any laws by discriminating against protected classes. I'm willing to bet it either currently does,or at some point did. And if it did or does their financial liability goes through the roof.


I have no doubt uber uses race and other discriminatory criteria for matching rides but they certainly aren't dumb enough to include it in their patent application.

Here's one of Uber's early training videos. Skip to 5:39 for the part where they claim that the closest driver gets the ping...





At the same time that lying sack of shit Uber was telling drivers "ALL requests go to the closest driver", the scumbags had submitted a patent application with zillions of "criteria" for matching drivers with pax.

Notice that the FULL pickup address was shown during the ping. Of course Uber took that away.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I have no doubt uber uses race and other discriminatory criteria for matching rides but they certainly aren't dumb enough to include it in their patent application.


Oh sure, no doubt, since software this complex tends to be coded in a modular fashion I was simply referring to that figure to note which sections of coding needed to be explored. I'm willing to bet they've broken down those sections of code almost identically to the way they've described it in that figure.

I'll bet if they've even considered it they'll have done something to try and clean up the portion of the code that deals with driver selection criteria for drivers, but they'll have historical copies of the different versions.



> At the same time that lying sack of shit Uber was telling drivers in their training videos that the closest driver gets the ping, the scumbags were submitting a patent application with zillions of "criteria" for matching drivers with pax.


I despise the company and eagerly await the day it dies a fiery death, and happily look forward to their replacement with a company sufficiently forewarned by their failure not to defecate where they eat.



Nats121 said:


> Here's one of Uber's early training videos. Skip to 5:39 for the part where they claim that the closest driver gets the ping...


Videos like this crack me up because training videos like this would appear to be prima facie evidence of driver employee status. I read from the Social Security guidance material a while back which indicated training videos are a dead give away to employee status.

How to Apply the Common Law Control Test in Determining an Employer/Employee Relationship



> *Training *
> Training is a factor of control because it is an indication that the employer wants the services performed in a particular method or manner. This is especially true if the training is given periodically or at frequent intervals. The training may be by an experienced employee, by correspondence, by required attendance at meetings, or by other methods. An independent contractor uses his own methods and receives no training from the purchaser of the services. In fact, it is usually the methods of the independent contractor which bring the contractor to the attention of the purchaser.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> "ALL requests go to the closest driver", the scumbags had submitted a patent application with zillions of "criteria" for matching drivers with pax.


 Just like a human dispatcher, Uber's Dispatch Algorithm makes the driver selection decision based on the racial and other criterias. Being the closest driver is not enough. Rancho Santa Fe, one of the most expensive zip codes in the country is a great place to test Uber's Dispatch Algorithm.


----------



## Frank White Philly (Jan 15, 2020)

I dunno guys. I had to register just to say this. I recently read a paper from an Uber worker that showed how the matching alogorithm works. In it they said that driver rating is NOT taken into account EXECPT in cases where the driver or rider has rated 3 stars or less and cannot be paired with the upcoming rider. 

The jist of the paper is that the alogorithm is brutally efficient. It does not care how many times per day you go offline. It doesn't care about your race, or anything close to that. They weighted efficiency over everything. I think there's a video on YouTube about this. It's under Batch Matching. 

Also, I drive in Philly. Because of this, I can probably disprove many of the points listed in the original post. 

I drive a 2015 4 cylinder Nissan Altima that is ALWAYS clean and ALWAYS smells good (I get a crapload of compliments per day about how clean my car is and how good it smells).

I can tell you from experience (2917 trips in 1.5 years) that in Philly, if you go to North Philly, or South West Philly, you are more than likely to get pool rides from black and Hispanic people because that's mostly who live there. If you were to go to center city, you'd get a mix of people but most of your rides will be UberX. The type of riders you get will vary. You get tall people, short people, women, men, young, old, talkative, quiet, poor, rich, working, vacationing, etc, you name it. 

Use common sense. Do you really think if a white, young, staunch republican, politically active, athiest rider on the corner of 16th and Walnut hails a ride, that Uber will ignore all the liberal, left leaning, religious, older male drivers that are closest too her? Do you think Uber potentially wants to give that ride up to Lyft because the driver closest driver too her that is most like her is 10 minutes away? C'mon guys, Uber is in it to make money. Just remember brutal efficiency. It's this way to make Uber the most money. And as a byproduct, it will make you more money also.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Are you an Eagles fan? If so, we can still be friendly, but I need to know the contours of your character before we proceed.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Frank White Philly said:


> Use common sense. Do you really think if a white, young, staunch republican, politically active, athiest rider on the corner of 16th and Walnut hails a ride, that Uber will ignore all the liberal, left leaning, religious, older male drivers that are closest too her? Do you think Uber potentially wants to give that ride up to Lyft because the driver closest driver too her that is most like her is 10 minutes away? C'mon guys, Uber is in it to make money. Just remember brutal efficiency. It's this way to make Uber the most money. And as a byproduct, it will make you more money also.


10 minutes, probably not, but if there's one righty a minute or 2 more away, then yes.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

What I read is the matching system CAN, use these factors, not that it does. Ocourse


Actionjax said:


> Nice thing about patten filings is they are just ideas. Not something that has happened or is happening. Keep in mind Uber years ago was a very different company targeting the media who wrote bad things on them. They had people who sole job was to destroy you if you crossed them the wrong way.


This is the most relevant reply in this whole thread


----------



## Frank White Philly (Jan 15, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Are you an Eagles fan? If so, we can still be friendly, but I need to know the contours of your character before we proceed.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Cry eagles crrryyyy on the road to misery wah wah waaaaah &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

49ers fan since 1985 buddy!!!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Frank White Philly said:


> I dunno guys. I had to register just to say this. I recently read a paper from an Uber worker that showed how the matching alogorithm works. In it they said that driver rating is NOT taken into account EXECPT in cases where the driver or rider has rated 3 stars or less and cannot be paired with the upcoming rider.


Welcome to the forum Frank, and thanx for the intelligent post.

Although your post makes a lot of sense, it does seem to me that factors beyond what's published can influence the algo. As VanGuy was saying, maybe not 10 away but 2 away. I had an experience last weekend that made me think about this subject of matching. I normally never bring up the rider app to see where the other cars are. But it has been slow in January and so I was gaming the system a bit by spotting clusters of Uber/Lyft cars, and then driving to the edge of the cluster to pick up any trip outside the circle.... if you follow me.

Over the course of the evening, I noticed that I was repeatedly getting ride requests from inside the "circle" where other cars had closer proximity. In other cases of cars scattered about I was also noticing requests coming to me when clearly there were cars blocks closer to the pax.

I can't explain how that could happen with a brutally efficient algo matching strictly by proximity.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Over the course of the evening, I noticed that I was repeatedly getting ride requests from inside the "circle" where other cars had closer proximity.


I have repeatedly experienced this. Which is why I bothered researching and writing the article!

I have also been -in- the cluster, and wonder why I am the one who gets the request, not one of these other 27 drivers that are all "1 minute away". Then I notice the destination, or where the person is from, or some other common factor that seems to be repeating in my rides. I see patterns. The research confirms that it is possible (likely?).

Brutal efficiency takes a back seat to overall pax satisfaction.


----------



## Frank White Philly (Jan 15, 2020)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Welcome to the forum Frank, and thanx for the intelligent post.
> 
> Although your post makes a lot of sense, it does seem to me that factors beyond what's published can influence the algo. As VanGuy was saying, maybe not 10 away but 2 away. I had an experience last weekend that made me think about this subject of matching. I normally never bring up the rider app to see where the other cars are. But it has been slow in January and so I was gaming the system a bit by spotting clusters of Uber/Lyft cars, and then driving to the edge of the cluster to pick up any trip outside the circle.... if you follow me.
> 
> ...


Try this. If possible, go to a remote location late at night when there is absolutely no traffic for miles. Open the rider app. You will see ghost cars drive right past you on tbe map but in reality they aren't there. This is true for both apps. I live near Atlantic City, NJ and at night, south Jersey is DEAD. So I tried this and saw all the phantom/ghost cars driving around when in reality, there wasn't a car in sight for miles.

I think it's a tool Uber/Lyft do to make the potential pax think there's always a car available nearby.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Here's another thought, this patent was filed in 2015, back when uber was a completely different company. They were growing, bullying into markets, the greyball program, Godvew, Beyonce ar their retreats, armies of investigators to silence bad press, and on and on. 

It was such a different time for uber. They were filing patents left and right. 

I remember reading they filed a patent that can recognize a person's impairment by how they text. 

What if some of the patents were just to get lyft/competitors to waste time & resources on silly elaborate dispatch matching algorithms. 

How many other patents does uber have related to dispatch matching. I'm sure there are dozens, if not hundreds.

Eye color? Come on, this reads more like Tinder's or Plenty of fish's matching program than Ubers


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Frank White Philly said:


> Try this. If possible, go to a remote location late at night when there is absolutely no traffic for miles. Open the rider app. You will see ghost cars drive right past you on tbe map but in reality they aren't there. This is true for both apps. I live near Atlantic City, NJ and at night, south Jersey is DEAD. So I tried this and saw all the phantom/ghost cars driving around when in reality, there wasn't a car in sight for miles.
> 
> I think it's a tool Uber/Lyft do to make the potential pax think there's always a car available nearby.


I've heard that one before and wouldn't doubt it for a minute. I just tried that from my house, which is extremely remote. No ghost cars, but we have no cell towers around here so it _might_ not count.

We just need to be careful what conclusions we draw from this anecdotal evidence. For example, in my examples the clusters were right where cars would be expected to be found... at high volume pickup spots in key tourist areas, at prime time. That is exactly where RS cars would be congregating. Just sayin'.


----------



## Frank White Philly (Jan 15, 2020)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I've heard that one before and wouldn't doubt it for a minute. I just tried that from my house, which is extremely remote. No ghost cars, but we have no cell towers around here so it _might_ not count.
> 
> We just need to be careful what conclusions we draw from this anecdotal evidence. For example, in my examples the clusters were right where cars would be expected to be found... at high volume pickup spots in key tourist areas, at prime time. That is exactly where RS cars would be congregating. Just sayin'.


True indeed &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I've heard that one before and wouldn't doubt it for a minute. I just tried that from my house, which is extremely remote. No ghost cars, but we have no cell towers around here so it _might_ not count.
> 
> We just need to be careful what conclusions we draw from this anecdotal evidence. For example, in my examples the clusters were right where cars would be expected to be found... at high volume pickup spots in key tourist areas, at prime time. That is exactly where RS cars would be congregating. Just sayin'.


When I was a rookie I wanted to talk with some other drivers to find out what I was doing wrong so I would drive right to the spot where another Uber driver was supposedly parked. I never found one single Uber driver where they were showing on the rider app.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


I wish drivers had the same ability as riders to change their rating given out. And, I wish the app told us when the destination is an ER or Urgent Care Clinic.

Thanks for posting this information.


----------



## sasu66 (Sep 7, 2020)

An essential read.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

What do you call something that is part fiction and part non-fiction, that is what this is. Also, whatever truth can be gleened from this is out dated


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


Nothing better than blurry attachments to help with the post.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I still believe timeouts are real. How is it that when I cancel or decline a ride I “coincidentally” don’t get another ping for 2-30 min? The only saving grace is if I’m in a busy or surge zone
> 
> I used to explain it like this: if Uber needs drivers, the timeout goes out the window. But if there’s ants everywhere, you get the “punishment”


You mean, the system learns if you cancel more rides than other drivers?
And it learns when you don't accept many ride requests?
And it sends requests to drivers more likely to fulfill a request than you?

I'm shocked - just shocked.
How do they come up with such evil?!


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 356233


Sounds like Uber is hiring programmers from Match.com. or maybe speeddating.com. . . Give the PAX what they want . . . That's smart isn't it? The best drivers know, if you want to get a tip or a good tip, give the PAX what they want. Doesn't that make sense? I'm happy to give the PAX what they want. And if Uber wants to give me more rides because I give the PAXs what they want. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Doco (Sep 2, 2021)

I have a background experienced with NPS scores for retail fortune 500 companies. From being held responsible for my own NPS score, then up to my region score, and even sat on a committee that maped out a strategy for implementing and utilizing the scores. This is where I got to see the pitch from the vendor and why options and what information is available to the buyer. Our entire existence band the wake of data we leave behind is of tremendous value.

I’m sure most folks are aware…it could be argued that data is the most valuable commodity today. And yet, we are just scratching the surface on what can be done with it…only recently creating Data Science and offering for college careers. Jeff Besos is said to have turned into a beast once he saw the data that was available. Mandating that everything be saved no matter how small or trivial it may seem. And data collection is said to be one of the reasons they pushed hard into delivery.

And didn’t I see something about Tesla and that the data electric cars would produce would be be the biggest asset at some point? 



we saw an explosion of technology for storing data in a very short timeframe. The race was on and problems needed to be solved. Meanwhile how the data is collected, parsed, and indexed made a difference in processing and utilizing it later.

like it or not, we all have a score. A NPS score which determines likely hood that we would promote a company or will be a distractor. And that data is collected from all social media and public open source data. Everything imaginable. Grouping various points of data will determine our NPS score for a given industry or company or political belief.

And every company has the option to see exactly why we would be a distractor. it all comes with a price so the more clear you want the picture, the more you pay.


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Get out your tinfoil hats, ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> Ever wonder how the algorithm matches drivers with passengers (pax)? One of the frequent lies Uber tells everyone is that the ride request goes to the closest driver. But as experienced drivers know, that's simply not true. It's time to take off the hats and look at the actual facts, as (silently) published by Uber.
> 
> ...


I guess that explains why I keep getting rides with 4.5 and lower ratings. Now I refuse anything lower than 4.9


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ok. Who woke up this oldie but goodie?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Ok. Who woke up this oldie but goodie?


Yep.

OP in 2019.

Amazing how many valid contributors to this forum have been banned.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Ok. Who woke up this oldie but goodie?


Some people overlook the fact that new readers visit this site 24/7 and obviously they've never read this article. This is why it's good for important articles like this one to be revived every so often.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Some people overlook the fact that new readers visit this site 24/7 and obviously they've never read this article. This is why it's good for important articles like this one to be revived every so often.


Haha!

An article regarding the algo from two and a half years ago is still relevant?

LOL.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Haha!
> 
> An article regarding the algo from two and a half years ago is still relevant?
> 
> LOL.


So what if it's two and a half years ago. The article is based on Uber's dispatch patent. There's no reason to believe Uber would have abandoned something they considered important enough to include in a patent.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Mista T said:


> I strongly suspect that race is a major criteria


Not in my experience with over 11000 trips.

Uber has sent me deep into various hoods of various ethnic groups from like 20 minutes away and upon getting in there I see hundreds of closer drivers sitting at their houses, some right next door.

In the first three months Uber told me I've picked up pax from 29 different countries already.

A profitable area I know that has gotten ethnically slanted with a particular group of drivers I unknowingly would sometimes would crash their party on a busy night and clean house, then I bail. They tracked me down and sat outside my house for weeks after that to the point that the police got involved.

I figured that as a major corporation, Uber has to prove the alogrithm ISN'T being discriminatory thus has to try to balance the scales thus overloading me with trips. 

Uber can't afford to run afoul of any discrimination law, likely has teams of lawyers ensuring a very stupid move or mistake like that doesn't occur and cost them billion$ in a shutdown.

Although many here seem to dislike Uber, not understanding it's meant to be ridesharing and a side gig, not an income source, doesn't mean they are breaking the law.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

It makes sense!

I get a lot of corporate and rich people for my drives and a ton of Airport rides or long distance rides to areas where I will still get pings…

It explains a lot now…


----------

